# New does I've acquired



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A couple of days ago I was in Petco with a friend and I looked at the mousies and was astounded to see this:



This first girl is going to be used to help me reestablish lines of standard SH and satin SH meeces. She has a pretty head shape and is just pain nicer than one expects to find in a pet store; nice long body with decent tail set, clean ears, good size eyes.

I also liked these:


This doe has the narrowest head I've ever seen on a mouse this size, and the face markings accentuate this.


Another nice doe; cinnamon with very neat markings.

I need to take another look the doe #2; I don't know if it's just the angle of the photo or what, but her head looks so incredibly pointy!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

AWW so cute wish i could find cuties like them in my petstore  .... not that i need to bring home anymore than i already have :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful mice moustress, you deserved to find some wonderful mice to help restart your lines xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys. It feels like a big step in recovering to bring in a couple of newmousies.

I am so-o-o-o ready for the pinkies to arrive upstairs in the mousery. I've got about six girlies who are big enough to be waddling as they walk.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

That agouti banded doe is too cute. Im so glad to see you got some new does in moustress!


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

they are very big mice :shock: haha to u you probably
don't think so cuz i live in AUS and here they are 
probably smaller.


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

HA the first pic loos like a mini tapir. too cute !


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The first doe is so close to being either a proper banded or a rumpwhite, doncha think? That little patch at the base of the tail could pushed in either direction.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous meeces


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks. I've been upstairs twice today to look impatiently at all my furry fatties. some of them are spending a lot of time in their nest balls; won't belong now!

(still, I wish they would hurry up and throw their litters!)


----------

